# Any 1 have a flatcat slingshot ?



## Snib87 (Feb 19, 2016)

Looking for a review or maybe someone selling 1


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I have one and love it. I haven't been able to feel it's full potential yet as I live in the coldest place on Earth.

That said, it fits my hand nicely, ergonomic, pocketable, tube changes and pouch ties could be done by a 5y old they as they are that easy, aiming is a cinch with the double tubes, pinky hole works for me. Alex has shown me how to attach a single long flat band to it, but I haven't done it yet as I plan on using this one as a dedicated tube shooter. He's working on an OTT Flat Band version that many of us are looking forward to.

I've posted a few pic and thoughts in various threads, as have others. @Volp has an amazing video shooting it, knocking down targets smaller then my pinky finger nail.

I am NOT looking to sell it now, any time soon or ever for that matter. If you are looking to buy, you may want to contact Alex directly, through his site or post a WTB.


----------



## Snib87 (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks 4 the reply , I'll be sure to take a look at the vids , I found the design yesterday on Pinterest , an loved it , I'm a ttf shooter anyways so it was winner ,


----------

